# Beware of Tegu signs...



## HorseCaak (May 28, 2009)

You know the signs that say
Beware of Dog
or
Guard Dog on Duty
etc...
Anyone ever seen those types of signs for Tegus?
Where?

Cheers,
:cheers 
-BLAIR


----------



## VARNYARD (May 29, 2009)

There was one on the net a few years ago, but I don't know where to find it now.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 29, 2009)

Here's a view of one I made a year or so ago so our Red Tegu wouldn't get stepped on if someone came in the front door.







Here he was basking.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 29, 2009)

Haha too funny Dave, love it. And beautiful red !


----------



## HorseCaak (May 29, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Here's a view of one I made a year or so ago so our Red Tegu wouldn't get stepped on if someone came in the front door.



Wow, your neighbors house looks like something out of a christmas magazine. Nice Tegu!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 29, 2009)

HorseCaak said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a view of one I made a year or so ago so our Red Tegu wouldn't get stepped on if someone came in the front door.
> ...



Thanks!! I've taken a few pics of that house in the winter.


----------



## ashesc212 (May 29, 2009)

Awesome sign, Dave!!!!


----------

